# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مؤلفات الدكتور ياسر عجيل النشمي - المطبوعة فى دار الضياء الكويت

## عبده أبو محمود

كتاب تاجيل البدلين فى عقود المعاوضات - وكتاب الاحتراف فى المعاملات المالية - وكتاب الفروق بين المؤسسات المالية والتقليدية - وكتاب قصة الفقه واصوله - وكتاب قصة الحديث وعلومه - وكتاب قصة القران وعلومه - وكتاب بداية النحوي ترتيب وتشجير متن الاجرومية- وكتاب بداية الفقيه ترتيب وتشجير متن العشماوية - وكتاب بداية الاصولي ترتيب وتشجير متن الورقات - وكتاب بداية المحدث ترتيب وتشجير متن نخبة الفكر - وكتاب بداية المعتقد ترتيب وتشجير متن العقيدة الطحاوية - وكتاب بداية المنطقي ترتيب وتشجير متن ايساغوجي - وكتاب سياحة فى دولة العلم

----------


## فردوسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا

----------


## أحمد السويد

بورك فيك.
أين أجدها في السعودية؟

----------


## عبده أبو محمود

مؤلفات الدكتور ياسر عجيل النشمي متوفرة فى المكتبة التدمرية فى الرياض

----------


## محمدمحفر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله جهودك وبارك اعمالك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا  ا

----------


## أحمد عرفة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا اخى  الكريم 
كتب الدكتور ممتازة جداً ولكنها غالية الثمن 
الله المستعان

----------

